# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  #20640 Νέος κόμβος στον Παπάγο

## bkbilly

Γειά σας,
Θα ήθελα βοήθεια για συνδεθώ στο AWMN.
Συγκεκριμένα θέλω να μάθω σε ποιον κόμβο θα μπορώ να συνδεθώ, μιας και υπάρχουν αρκετές πολυκατικίες πιο ψηλές από την δικιά μου, όπως και τι εξοπλισμό να αγοράσω.

Για την ώρα έχω μια κεραία της Nova και ένα PoE αντάπτορα.
Απ' ότι έψαξα ένα καλό access point είναι το Ubiquiti Bullet, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος.

Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια είναι ευπρόσδεκτη!
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## akakios

Καλησπερα και καλως ορισες. ριξε μια ματια εδω για αρχη και θα σου λυθουν πολλες αποριες. παρα πολυ καλη δουλεια απο τον tsatasos

Σε 2η φαση κανε μια εγγραφη στο www.wind.awmn.net. βαλε και φωτο με την οπτικη σου.

εκει θα φανουν διαφορα για το τι προοπτικες διασυνδεσης εχεις. μετα απο αυτο θα δεις στην πραξη.

Απλα κατσε και σκεψου αν θα μεινεις ''πελατης'' η εχεις σκοπο για κομβο. θα γλυτωσεις χρονο και χρημα απο την μεταβαση.

Αυτα απο μενα.  ::

----------


## bkbilly

Για την ώρα θέλω να παραμείνω πελάτης και στο μέλλον θα δω...
Έχω κάνει εγγραφή στο www.wind.awmn.net και ο κόμβος μου είναι αυτός: http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=20640
Δεν έχω και πολύ καλή θέα, γι αυτό θα ήθελα αν κάποιος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει να βρω κάποιο Access Point να συνδεθώ.

----------


## akakios

ουπς... ναι . ουτε καν ειδα το #20640 χαχαχαχα 

απλα σαν πελατης θα εχεις μειωμενες ταχυτητες. Επειδη συν-υπαρχεις στο ιδιο ΑΡ με αλλους και μπορει να εχει βαλει limit o κομβουχος.

αν εχεις κανενα λαπτοπ ανεβα πανω και κανε ενα σκαν να δεις αν ''βλεπεις'' τιποτα του στυλ awmn ap .

----------


## bkbilly

Α! Δεν το ήξερα οτι μπορούν να βάλουν και περιορισμό στην ταχτύτητα!
Άρα για να μην έχω περιορισμό θα πρέπει να γίνω Access Point και θα πρέπει να συνδεθώ σε κάποιο backbone σωστά;

Ανέβηκα στην ταράτσα και δεν πιάνω κάτι. Πριν κάτι μήνες θυμάμαι έπιανα από τον κόμβο #14587 αλλά τώρα δεν τον βρίσκω.
Λογικά θα πρέπει να δοκιμάσω με κατευθυντική κεραία, αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι οτι δεν έχω...  :: 
Εγώ σκεφτόμουν οτι θα μπορούσα να πιάσω από το απέναντι βουνό, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το δοκιμάσω...

----------

